# I keep finding more stupid...



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

Feel free to breathe anytime now!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

break that **** down! i aint read all that ****.

i am like 480... at the third sentence


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

nachtwulf said:


> I think I have enough there to keep me busy for a year or two.


So what's the problem??? :whistling2:


Welcome to the site!


----------



## nachtwulf (May 9, 2009)

Sorry about the condition of the post to start with. the editor is not quite wysiwyg I have discovered..


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

nachtwulf said:


> Sorry about the condition of the post to start with. the editor is not quite wysiwyg I have discovered..


 
It can be.

Click on *User CP*

Under Settings & Options, choose *Edit Options*

Scroll all the way down to Miscellaneous Options and choose *Enhanced Interface - Full WYSIWYG Editing.*


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Man that's the gravy job! Find everything that you can find, and bill, bill, bill!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I didn't read everything you wrote, but I read enough to think you've stumbled into a bit of job security as long as someone's actually willing to pay you to fix any of it. Spotting wrong stuff is easy. Explaining that it's a hazard, even though it works, is harder. Getting someone to pay to make it right is the biggest challenge of all.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

480sparky said:


>



:laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I eat jobs like this for breakfast.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Careful with the bits of aluminum. I worked on a three phase knife grinder and it through metal shavings around. Eventually worked into boxes,,,then starters,,,,,,,,,eventually,,,,,,,,,phase to phase short,,,,,,very loud,,,,,,be careful


----------

